# Stream en direct avec apple tv possible ?



## Erwan1979 (15 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me présente tout d'abord, Erwan, 36 ans, de Tournai en Belgique.

J'ai un ipad air 2 , je suis un fan de league of legends (un jeu en ligne).
Il m'arrive très souvent de regarder des pros de ce jeu via leurs streams en direct via le site de league of legends.

Ma question est toute simple, je regarde donc ces streams live sur mon ipad air 2, ça fonctionne très bien mais j'aimerai pouvoir les regarder sur mon écran de télévision (doté d'une prise hdmi), l'apple tv me permettrait il de passer ces streams en direct de mon ipad vers ma télé ?

Merci.


----------



## Lauange (15 Août 2015)

oui avec le mode recopie video sauf si l'appli bloque ce mode diffusion.


----------



## Erwan1979 (15 Août 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Quand tu dis l'appli je suppose que tu parles de l'application de l'apple TV ?


----------



## Lauange (15 Août 2015)

non, si je te comprends bien, tu regardes tes videos dans league of legends.


----------



## Erwan1979 (15 Août 2015)

Oui, c'est une liste de streams directement sur leur site.
Voici le lien tu as l'air de t'y connaitre bien mieux que moi (en même temps c'est pas dur lol), je ne sais pas trop si tu peux voir si ça pourrait le faire ... ?


----------



## Erwan1979 (15 Août 2015)

Quelle cruche j'ai oublié de mettre le lien , le voici :

http://www.leagueoflegendsstreams.com/home/stream


----------



## Lauange (17 Août 2015)

Oui, je peux les steamer sur l'ATV en mode recopie video.


----------



## Erwan1979 (19 Août 2015)

Merci beaucoup


----------

